

Majority of gamers today can't finish level 1 in Super Mario Bros - lox
http://www.p4rgaming.com/majority-of-gamers-today-cant-finish-level-1-in-super-mario-bros/

======
teovall
That's a satire site.

~~~
James_Duval
I believe noticing this in the sidebar should have tipped/should continue to
tip people off: [http://www.p4rgaming.com/ign-changing-review-score-range-
fro...](http://www.p4rgaming.com/ign-changing-review-score-range-
from-1-10-to-7-10/)

